# Sticker Paper For Decals?



## crokett (Oct 14, 2013)

In our drawer 'o printer paper we will probably never use I found package of Avery sticker paper.  I was wondering about using this for decals. I think it would be too thick to build CA over, but what about  casting clear over it?   I know folks do pens with stamps.  I was thinking cast the blank, turn it a little smaller than finished, put the sticker on, CA or epoxy over it to protect it, then cast the clear over that.


----------



## navycop (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know how thick that is, but I have cast PR over Avery labels.


----------

